# Should I wash my German Shepard



## mjp123 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have a GSD that i've had for about 1 1/2 years. I got her from the animal shelter and they estimated she was about 1 year old when I got her. I've had 2 other GSD's in the past 17 years and with both of them I had to bath them about 3-4 times a month. They would start to stink and their fur would just look and feel dirty. With the GSD I have now, I gave her a bath shortly after I got her just to get the smell of the animal shelter off her but since then I haven't had to bath her at all. I can put my nose right up to any part of her body and there is no doggy smell at all. She also has softer and better looking fur than both of my other GSD's. She doesn't itch, have fleas or any skin issues.

Has anyone else had GSD's that have been this way? Should I wash her anyways even though it doesn't seem like she needs it?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

My dog smells beautiful. He's almost two. I smell him a few times a day for pleasure. I only wash him if he gets really wet and muddy, few times a year


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Your dog is very feminine looking. She has a very sweet expression.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I typically only wash my dogs if they start to look or smell like they need it.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

My dogs get professionally groomed in the winter months (usually before christmas) then all other times they get hosed or lake scrubbed.

They do get cheese feet often so i will scrub ther toes and pads.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I only wash my dogs if they seem like they need it-- or before we go on vacation when I take them to the groomer for de-shedding, in order to minimize shedding in the hotel and/or rental cottage.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I washed my girlwith shampoo once this season, after swimming in a mucky creek. usually I consider swimming in a lake a wash.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I rarely wash mine, washing regardless of what shampoo strips their natural oils from their coat. I love GSDs smell, they really have a unique smell and imo doesn't smell like typical dog smell. Often if their smell is not pleasant, there is usually a reason such as thyroid issues, allergies, yeast infections etc.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i subscribe to, if it is not broke, don't fix it". just keep doing whatever it is your doing.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I give periodic baths. It's good for their skin to wash off dirt and bacteria


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I actually just booked shiggs in, she goes friday for a professional groom. I dont have the tools to deep scrub her, she is not like the boys they can go swimming in balsam lake and come back fresh and clean (balsam is a clean lake) we tried to lake clean her but her coat is really thick and water has a hard time seeping in so professional groom it is.


----------

